# Is it ok to use a cat harness for a rabbit??



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 10, 2006)

I want to take Trix out when the weather getswarmer and I was curious if its ok to use one of those cat harnessesthat have the snap closure. The velcro mesh looking one with therainbow colors is popular, but I don't trust velcro if my bun decidesto freak out at something and bolt.....

Thanks!
Denise


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, I think so! I got a kitten harness for my Jordi girl. Now, if I could just get her to wear it.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry if I sound repetitive, and keep giving you things to read, but here's another thread that might be of help...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12107&amp;forum_id=17

I've heard a couple times that some people that've tried the one in thepic below have had problems with their bun slipping out. Thepic looks like the one you describe.







Of course, if you try it, and it works...AWESOME!! I'vebought one for Maisie that's more like a Roman Harness (in the picbelow), and haven't tried it yet, but have heard the design is mucheasier to get on them, and because it's adjustable in so many places,it allows a better fit. 






Let us know how your harness works!


----------



## Prizm (Apr 10, 2006)

Heh, I just made a harness out of two socks anda rope tied into the H shape  The socks are nice and comfy becausethey stretch a little, and the size is customizable, lol.


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, I don't trust those mesh ones with thevelcro at all! I went to 4 different pet stores today looking for asmall cat harness and it was IMPOSSIBLE to find any! I ended up at apet food supplier that sells Oxbow food and they actually had ONErabbit harness left! It's the Hagen Rabbit Harness and Lead set...lookslike this:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, very cool! Good deal! 

Oh, what a nerd...I totally read what you initially wrote wrong. Sorry about that!!


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 10, 2006)

I have cat collars for both of my bunnies rightnow. Zorro needed one for his cone, and Fred just looks cutewith his blue collar and little bell. I want them both to becomfortable with their collars, and depending on how they grow that'sprobably what I'll use. If they chew through it, I will lookaround for an "H" collar, like the one TrixieRabbit has in herpost. Oreo had one like that in neon yellow, but I don't knowwhere it went


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Apr 11, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I've heard a couple times that some people that've tried the one in thepic below have had problems with their bun slipping out. Thepic looks like the one you describe.


Wow, I have the same exact harness as that one, same colors andall. i havent tried it yet as it's been cold up here - butnow that i've read this im not gonna try it, i dont want Rice and Beansslipping away on me!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Apr 11, 2006)

*TrixieRabbit wrote:*


> Yeah, I don't trust those mesh ones with the velcro at all!I went to 4 different pet stores today looking for a small cat harnessand it was IMPOSSIBLE to find any! I ended up at a pet food supplierthat sells Oxbow food and they actually had ONE rabbit harness left!It's the Hagen Rabbit Harness and Lead set...looks like this:





> ihav been takin my bunnies for walks on harnesses for about the past 5yrs. i hav had rabbit harnesses with carrots on, cat harneses whichreflect in the dark but my most recent harnesses have looked like theone above. i hav found theses the best as once fitted to a non growingrabbit they can just be clipped on and off very quickly without makingto muich of a fuss. i hav a rabbit called Daisy who hasalways hated havin her harness being put on so this type reali help,but gettin her harnes on is only the first proble i hav with her andwalks. although recently we have been doing reali well. last summer istarted gettin my 2 rabbits and a freinds jumping over poles, braches,piles of logs and whatever else i can find in my garden! as i am on myeaster hols i hav been out wiht just Dasiy, as my other rabbit Dandygot spayed at the beggining of my holidays, she has been jumping welland i hav realised i hav an athlete in the family! she can jump about30 - 40 cm high and about 50cm wide and at the same time bout 25-30cmhigh! considering she is a mini log these heights and distances arevery far for her!





> sorry about me giving my lifestory!





> so bascially to some it all up i would sya thatgettin a harness for your rabbit is a very good idea and that a catharness would be fine!


----------



## Krissa (Apr 12, 2006)

I use cat harnesses for my bunnies, I just hadto cut part of it and resew it because Frodo is so small. I like thecat harness cause it snaps and had no velcro.


----------



## Just Jack (Apr 12, 2006)

you might give it a test run inside your homefirst to see if it can handle them. I think that applies foranything like a rabbit leash where if something goes wrong it couldcause big problems.


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I put the harness on Trix lastnight....she was so sweet...she laid down and let me put it on her. Theonly problem was that after I adjusted the harness, it had "memorized"the previous position of the neck strap and was kinda gaping open, ifthat makes any sense. She was able to chew on that part. She was moredistracted by the new chew toy around her neck than even realizing shehad a harness on her.
BUT...it fits great and is very easy to snap on and off....the snapsmake the biggest difference and the harness feels very secure. I willkeep putting it on her for a little while every night until she getsused to it....

I highly recommend the Hagen Rabbit Leash and Harness set


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 12, 2006)

I would love to get the Hagen Leash and Harnessset..it looks better than any thing I've seen. (other than the leatherones they sell in the UK for large rabbits). I have used a cat harnessbut don't really trust that he couldn't get out of it . Maybe I canorder the Hagen on-line


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 12, 2006)

*Great! Glad it went sowell! If I have any problems with the harness we bought, I'llprobably switch. (Haven't had the guts to try it on heryet...lol!!)

TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> Well, I put theharness on Trix last night....she was so sweet...she laid down and letme put it on her. The only problem was that after I adjusted theharness, it had "memorized" the previous position of the neck strap andwas kinda gaping open, if that makes any sense. She was able to chew onthat part. She was more distracted by the new chew toy around her neckthan even realizing she had a harness on her.
> BUT...it fits great and is very easy to snap on and off....the snapsmake the biggest difference and the harness feels very secure. I willkeep putting it on her for a little while every night until she getsused to it....
> 
> I highly recommend the Hagen Rabbit Leash and Harness set


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 12, 2006)

To get rid of the memory in the leash (I knowwhat you mean!) You could try washing the leash in hotwater. If there's some dirt or sweat or something in theleash, it could be causing the memory. Try giving it a reallygood wash. If the washing fails, attack it with aniron!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you! That's a GREAT idea! I will try thattonight. I put it on her again last night and once again, she wasOBSESSED with chewing it! I took it off and she actually followed mearound trying to get it! lolol...to the point that she was in my lapstanding up leaning her front paws on my stomach trying to get to theharness in my hands....if only she would jump in my lap when I want herto!


----------

